# RIP Sophie



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Yesterday my neighbour's collie Sophie went to join her best friend Skeeter at the Bridge. She was a beautiful dog, and her health had been declining on and off for the last year. One front paw had become so arthritic and deformed that it turned in almost 90 degrees, and she didn't tolerate the painkillers well. She'd have a couple of good weeks followed by a couple of bad days, but still enjoyed her cookies, short walks, and barking like a ninny at airplanes, squirrels, and imaginary snakes.

Yesterday, her paw was turned around almost backwards, she couldn't walk, and just laid on Skeeter's old bed panting heavily. My neighbours took her to the vet and they sedated her to fully examine her paw...Sophie looked so peaceful and relaxed, happier than she'd been in a long time, and they decided that it was time to let her go to be with Skeeter. They couldn't justify her pain.

She was a sweetheart, and I'm glad that I had a chance to photograph her last summer:










RIP, Sophie...you'll be missed by all of us.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh she was a beautiful one. Great picture! RIP Sofie.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, I'm so sad to know that Sophie is gone. She was a beautiful collie, and reminds me so much of my tri-color, Tasha. Is there any dog as gentle, faithful, or beautiful as a collie? What a loss, but she's bounding through beautiful green fields with her friend, Skeeter, now. And my collies are joining her in play. There is no more pain, only joy.

Your neighbor's loss is yours, mine, and all the world's. There is a bit less love and humor in this world because Sophie is no longer here. But heaven is enriched. God bless all of God's beautiful creatures, and thank you, Lord, for sharing them with us, if only for a little while.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Looked like a lovely dog  RIP Sophie.....


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry, she was beautiful.


----------

